# Desperate for help...



## flick87 (Feb 1, 2010)

Well, i'm 22 years old and I have had symptoms of IBS for the last 5 or so years. Within the last year I have gone through various tests and examinations to rule out anything sinister and my GP has confirmed that I have IBS.But now, I really have reached the point that I just want to curl up in a corner and disappear forever! I am so desperate for help, answers and support! My fiance is being really great support at home, but my symptoms always seem managable at home...when i'm feeling comfortable and safe.However, being a work and 'out & about' is a totally different ball game! I have developed almost a phobia of being in meetings and quiet rooms at work due to the sound of my guts and gassyness (which seems to get worse when I worry and think about it more). I will make up any excuse now to get out of doing these meetings - but it is starting to affect my proffessional life!!!! I have really bad anxiety and panic if I dont know where the nearest toilet is! Everything has just 'snow-balled' into what seems an uncontrollable problem - I am so depressed with it! Im at the point im willing to not eat to stop it all (but obviously that isn't going to help!!!)I have tried 2 types of spazmolytics now which do seem to help with the pain. Im also taking Lofepramine which the doctor says will take a good 8 weeks to kick in (on week 5 now) and they will help my depression. Being IBS-A, taking imodium causes so much pain and I find I get constipated for days!!!! However, sometimes I really do need to take Imodium or something to atleast calm my tummy down!Has anyone got any advice at all??? Please help, even if it is a friendly ear to talk to!!!Flick x


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

More typically with IBS-A types if you can prevent the backing up for a day or two you can prevent the flush out. The problem with only treating the diarrhea side is that you plug up too much then end up causing more diarrhea.Now if you have diarrhea every single day then I'd call it IBS-D rather than IBS-A.If you do tend to have more of the constipation for a couple of days then a blow out, finding the fiber/water/osmotic laxative combo that keeps you going every day may do you more good than anything else. A lot of people are more anxious and fearful of the diarrhea so work to prevent that, but don't try to deal with the constipation which is why they have the blow outs.


----------

